# Maus und Tastatur funktionieren nicht mehr

## Farnelius

Hi Leute, 

ich weiss wieder mal nicht weiter.

Wie in der Dokumentation zu Portage beschrieben,

hab ich zunaechst emerge -sync gemacht. Danach emerge

--deep update world. Lief glaub ich ganz gut. Und beimnaechsten Start ging 

auch alles ganz gut bis die Graphische Oberflaeche lud: ohne Probleme

erschien diese aber Maus und Tastatur bewegten sich kein Stueck. 

Selbst die Blinke bei Num erschien nicht? Ich hab mit ner 

Livecd dasautomatische Starten von kde abgestellt. Kann

also mit bash arbeiten ohne Probleme. 

Was soll ich tun?

Gruss Steven

----------

## Fugee47

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xorg_1.5_Upgrade

----------

## Farnelius

Habe versucht der deutschen Anleitung Folge zu leisten. Ging auch alles gut. Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.

Was kann ich euch posten, sodass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Steven

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell passen ein paar Bibliotheken nicht mehr. Mach mal revdep-rebuild. Wenn du es noch nicht hast: emerge gentoolkit. Sollte man eigentlich nach jeden Update testen.

----------

## Farnelius

revdep-rebuilt spuckt mir aus, dass alles consistent sei.

Was nun?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Dies hört sich an als hättest du die x11-drivers/ nach einem ABI Wechsel des xorg-servers nicht neu gebaut!?

Wurde der Hinweis, den es nach dem mergen von xorg-server gibt befolgt?  *Quote:*   

>  You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.4.1                                  
> 
>  * or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because                                
> 
>  * of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.                                          
> ...

 

/edit

Ansonsten wäre evtl. die Ausgabe von 

```
$ grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 bei der weiteren suche hilfreich.Last edited by Josef.95 on Sat Aug 29, 2009 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Farnelius

Main X-Server und mein KDE startet ordnungsgemäß ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.

Nur funktioniert die Maus und die Tastatur dann nicht mehr.

Selbst wenn ich auf Num drücke leuchtet nicht die kleine Iode.

Komisch oder?

Ich kann sogar richtig sehen wie die einzelnen KDE-Sachen geladen werden.

Ich versteht das einfach nicht.

Was kann ich noch machen?

Oder soll ich trotzdem das machen, was du mir gesagt hast?

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Steven

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Oder soll ich trotzdem das machen, was du mir gesagt hast?

 Wenn du das aus Beitrag https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5950570.html#5950570 meinst, ja mache das mal, schaden kann es nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du jetzt ein

```
emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

gemacht? Bei einem Update des Xservers müssen danach alle Treiber für Tastatur, Maus und Grafikkarte neu übersetzt werden.

----------

## Farnelius

Ich weiss nicht wie ich euch die lig file

schicken kann. Jedenfalls wird bei alleAngaben

Warnung(WW) angezeigt. Was also tun?

----------

## Max Steel

Am einfachsten per gnopaster (z.B.) pipen (cat ${DATEI} | gnopaster) Danach wird dir auf der Konsole eine URL angegeben die du hier veröffentlichen kannst (ich hab mal meine make.conf Beispielhaft hochgeladen:

http://nopaste.info/b19b68b1b5.html

----------

## 69719

Versuch mal ein

```

emerge -1v $(eix -I -C x11-drivers --only-names)

```

und danach mal den xorg oder mal die ganze Kiste neu starten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *escor wrote:*   

> Versuch mal ein
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -1v $(eix -I -C x11-drivers --only-names)
> ...

 

Das schreiben wir jetzt schon zum 4. Mal. Und eine Antwort, ob er es gemacht hat haben wir auch noch nicht bekommen.

----------

## 69719

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Versuch mal ein
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -1v $(eix -I -C x11-drivers --only-names)
> ...

 

Drum versucht man es weiter   :Very Happy: 

----------

